# Pumpkin :)



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2012)

Hey has anyone done any pumpkins this year? .. Iv done two thought i would try carving them (Search Rayvillafan in Google and see his!) what you guys think? lol


----------



## Antipofish (30 Oct 2012)

Thats pretty impressive. Never seen anything like that before.


----------



## Ady34 (30 Oct 2012)

8) 
great carving....a little better than the usual triangle eye slots and wide open mouth of my youth!


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2012)

cheers guys .. check this guys out http://www.villafanestudios.com Unreal!!


----------



## Gary Nelson (30 Oct 2012)

Incredible stuff, really talented work!


----------



## foxfish (30 Oct 2012)

Great work mate, I have done hundreds over the years but have very few pictures  :?


----------



## Aron_Dip (30 Oct 2012)

Nice .. i new there would be someone on here who has done some.. 

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## foxfish (30 Oct 2012)

Oh & I have a basic vid too....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qv3gAkp7QNU&feature=plcp


----------



## LondonDragon (30 Oct 2012)

Did make one, but nothing as fancy as the ones shown here haha

My poor attempt!!






Pixie being nosy


----------



## foxfish (31 Oct 2012)

Traditional designs are fantastic as well mate, Pixie looks like a fox in that pic!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (31 Oct 2012)

Yes, LD why do you have a FOX with its nose pressed against your pumpkin...?


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Yes, LD why do you have a FOX with its nose pressed against your pumpkin...?


Better than a Fox, its a Portuguese Podengo


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Dec 2012)

Lol. Nice. Although nothing beats my siberian Husky Nanuq or 'Shapoopi'


----------



## Ady34 (2 Dec 2012)

Wow Nath, your dog is tiny! Didn't know they did miniature husky's


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (2 Dec 2012)

Haha. That's a very big bar of chocolate.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Dec 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Haha. That's a very big bar of chocolate.


Hope it wasn't for the dog  you know dogs and chocolate don't mix


----------



## Ady34 (3 Dec 2012)

I think you can tell by Nanuq's face he wants it but is a dog that knows he ain't gonna get it


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (3 Dec 2012)

Haha. It's a 1kg bar. And nope, much to his disappointment, he didn't get a look in. Which is unusual, considering he gets his own 6 pack if mcnuggets, every time we go!


----------

